# Hagen Glo Single T5HO dead?



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey BCA,

I got a 36 inch Glo single T5HO fixture as part of a package from a member a month or so ago and it stopped working. I figured that the bulb had just burnt out, so I purchased a new one and replaced it but the thing still isn't working. I'm guessing that this fixture has an internal electronic ballast. Is that correct?

My LFS said that the thing is done for, and that I need a new fixture, but I thought I'd try a shot at the infinite wisdom of the BCA community before I say goodbye to the light. Has anyone ever repaired this type of fixture before or know anyone who has?

Advice greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

So I took it apart and found some burnt out wires in the ballast section of the fixture. I will not be trying to fix that. But, I was wondering if anyone has installed this guy http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Lighting/DIY-Lighting-Systems/A1555 so that it fits in the Glo housing? Is this even possible, or should I just be done with it and send it on its way?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When my Coralife ballast burnt out (Compact Flourescent), King Ed Pets replaced it for me. Might want to give them a call to see if they can replace your ballast.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! I'm pretty sure I destroyed it in my "discovery session", but I'll give them a call anyway. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

If the ballast is replaced make sure it is CUL approved. Most people don't seem to care or even think of it, but should a fire start as a result of a non approved part, have fun dealing with insurance.


----------

